# Restricted Breed????



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

We are trying to move to Eugene, OR this year (as soon as we sell our home in Miami); however, we want to lease for 6 months for time to decide if we like it there, etc.
However, I did not know - I have owned my own home for 22 years in Miami - that German Shepherds are a restricted breed and I have yet to find a private rental or management company rental of a home - have not even tried apartments - that will take a German Shepherd - plus Murphy is a chow/rottie mix even though he is quite slow these days as he is approaching 13. Allie is a sweetheart but is 100 pounds. I have almost given up on the idea of moving/leasing, etc. I have been trying rather expensive, by my standard, rentals - 1200 per month and up and am surprised by the totally negative reaction to the words German Shepherd. 
Any suggestions? BTW - I have not even mentioned Murphy as German Shepherd gets such a negative reaction.

Thank you.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I would start a resume of sorts on your dogs. Get letters of recommendation from the vet, vet techs, neighbors, anyone who knows the dogs saying they're friendly, well trained, etc. List any training, classes you've been to and you might want to have a trainer come over and evaluate the dogs and write up an evaluation. Include the cutest friendliest looking pictures you have. We used to move often and always rented so the file I put together was valuable.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

you'll find breed restrictions everywhere. Insurance companies are usually to blame for it. Search around the forum. there are tons of threads on this subject and possible ways to get your dog accepted. Its not easy.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I used to live in Eugene. Loved it. If you can find a rental that accepts dogs--which won't be easy--I wouldn't even mention your dog's breed, just that you have two large dogs, and see where it goes from there. Letters of reference from your vet, mailman, neighbors, etc. will not hurt. Some landlords are more lenient than others; Eugene has a contingent of laid-back old hippies, so hopefully you'll find someone like that to rent to you. 

Just curious, Miami to Eugene is quite a move, what brings you there? I miss Eugene, the beautiful bike path along the river, and a health food store on every corner...


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you. I fell in love with Oregon many years ago when I spent a lot of time there and still go back when I can. I never ever loved or even liked Miami but it was a curious set of circumstances that kept me here however now I am older, homeowner's insurance rates are sky high and though we tried to think of a closer place, we could not - except, ironically, NoCal which I cannot afford. Will try person to person contacts when we fly out in Sept. to look for a rental.

Thank you again.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Allie512 said:


> homeowner's insurance rates are sky high and though we tried to think of a closer place, we could not - except, ironically, NoCal which I cannot afford.


There are some places in NorCal that are quite inexpensive now that the economy has dropped off, especially in the remote areas of far Northern CA where jobs are few and far between. If you need work, of course, it's a sorry state of affairs but if you're retired these remote mountain areas can be very nice. 

But, in my opinion, Oregon is better.  I am not sure why I moved back to CA, but I'm going to be stuck here for quite a while.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I would mention that you have a german shepherd as soon as you call. The reason the places don't accept them is because of insurance companies and there is very little to no chance of getting around those policies. If they let you in with your dog, they have to let everyone in with that breed, and sadly all those recommendations are easily faked. I suggest looking at private rentals where landlords are more likely to be lenient or not have to worry about the "well this person has one, why can't I?" questions. It wasn't too difficult for us to find places that accepted GSDs, rotts, pits, and dobermans are a different story.

I wouldn't conceal that you have a GSD because there is no reason to go look at a place, talk to people, and then find out there is nothing they can do about your breed.


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

I am retiring and not concerned about working in Eugene - I am sort of one of those laid back hippies (but not quite) types - but I am going to try private rentals and present Allie's obedience school certificate and a letter from our vet - Allie is wonderful in that she shows absolutely no aggression to other dogs or people - imho - to the point of being a flaw in a GSD in that I do not think she would ever protect me or my home but she is sweet. It is just the breed and there is nothing I can do about that. Thank you again. - NorCal - we had checked out the closer to SFO areas - the remote areas - Mt. Shasta areas - are really too remote for me.


----------

